# can anyone help me please



## claire (Jun 28, 2005)

hi everyone
as you can see im new to this and am doing it on behalf of my uncle,
i was wondering if anyone could help.
he has a kyosho inferno mp 7.5 sports. and the rear wheels are pointing in too much, he was wondering if replacing the rear suspension plate would make any difference, also he was looking in a old mag about the cars and it said that you needed another plate behind the suspension plate, is this right? if so could anyone tell me the best place to buy these.
any help would be greatfully recieved.
many thanks and kind regards
claire


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yes, you can replace the rear arm mounts.

Your local shop should be able to get them or check here:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=49213&item=5984400610&rd=1 

However, by removing the amount of rear toe, it will lossen up the rear, giving the effect of having more on power steering.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Rear Toe in*

There should be rear Toe in on a car that has the speed capabilities that your car has. 2-3 degrees per side in not uncommon. As you "straighten" out the rear tires with less toe in, the car becomes more unstable at High speeds.


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Just like DJ said, you want the wheels to point in toward each other (on the rear end of the car), it helps the car be more stable. As long as nothings broken (i.e. the wheels are angled equally) you should be ok.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i think the stock toe-in on the mp7.5 was about 3 degrees as the plates come in 1 2 3 degrees. more toe-in will increse traction and reduces streering, and doing the opposite just changes it up. so adjust accordingly =)

only buy if you truely need it. ask around at the track, see for the condition what people are running perhaps... 

enjoy!

Da Resident Mutt


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yup i agree with dj leave the tires they way they are that is ok that they are like that help the car at a higher rate of speed!!


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

1/8 scale buggies for some reason seem to make the toe seem extreme whether it is in or out. When you actually measure it it's not as much as it looks. Kinda weird but oh well. I reduced my rear toe in and promptly went back to what it was b/c the rear end got to skatey. But where you run is how you need to set your car up.


----------

